# Havent Been Here In A While...



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Looking for advice on where to go for a full body strutter mount.. As of right now I have it down to a few places - RN Taxidermy - Charlie Fanta - and After The Hunt.. 

RN is $500 

Charlie - $735

After The Hunt - ?? Dont know, he has not returned my email or phone call but all things I have read say he is a stand up guy. I will give him a little more time to respond before his name is removed. As of right now I am kind of leaning toward Charlie but would like your guys input..


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

be a hike for you, but i got my turkey done at lombardos in new baltimore...the specialize in birds. i was really happy with the turkey. really happy. it was 550


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Appreciate the input - Just checked out their site, would seem they are more geared toward big game and life sized mounts.. Very noticeable difference between his and Charlie Fanta's work just in pictures.. I know its hard to tell by pics but at a quick glance would seem that way.


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

Joe Segler
Can't beat his work. Birds are his specialty! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Might be a hike for you too! but, Pete is a great guy and very talented. He can do anything you want!

http://www.preservationspecialties.com/main.htm


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

I just talked to Joe and based on the conversationI just had would not consider him at all either.. 

He prefers you use a plastic head - He has no website - He cant even send me a pic of any of his work - To boot he wants $700 plus additional $50 to freeze dry - 

Not a very inviting fella..


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

I will get back to u tonight but my buddy has his in the basement of my house and that thing is beautiful. Best turkey mount I have ever seen. I think he paid 640 and had it back so quick it wasn't funny. I would recommend this guy to anybody mounting a full bird. Everyone that sees it says something great about it. Let u know the name of the guy later.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

dsconnell said:


> I just talked to Joe and based on the conversationI just had would not consider him at all either..
> 
> He prefers you use a plastic head - He has no website - He cant even send me a pic of any of his work - To boot he wants $700 plus additional $50 to freeze dry -
> 
> Not a very inviting fella..


That's too bad you got a bad impression, but I'm sure if you saw his work first hand you would reconsider. I agree with the reason for the use of the plastic head. Not to many guys have multiple Best in world titles behind them. He did a strut mount for me a few years back. I have yet to find a better mount. If you would like some pics, let me know. Best of luck with your mount! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

dsconnell said:


> I just talked to Joe and based on the conversationI just had would not consider him at all either..
> 
> He prefers you use a plastic head - He has no website - He cant even send me a pic of any of his work - To boot he wants $700 plus additional $50 to freeze dry -
> 
> Not a very inviting fella..


Joe is probably one of the best bird taxidermists in the state. Having won the worlds in waterfowl and in the recreation category. The man can mount birds. He's mounted 18 birds for me so far and are show quality. Ive seen his turkeys ans they are top notch. $750 for a turkey is not out of line. They are not a easy bird to mount. You need to visit his shop and you will see ehat i mean. Check out Shane Smith from Artistic Compostion out of Alabama another world champion in bird taxidermy and he gets $1500.00 a bird and only does 15 a year and always meets his quote.
Charlie Fanta also does very nice birds but his turn around time is almost 2 years and he is not big in doing habitat work on birds.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## obeRON (Dec 15, 2007)

I used midstate taxidermy in midland for my bird. Justin does great work. I have a freeze dried head on mine from him.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Appreciate the input and vote of confidence with Joe but his I don't give a **** attitude kind of put a damper any consideration in using him. I am sure his work is great but if a guy doesn't appreciate the people that pay the bills hard to respect that no matter how good his work is. 

Charlie's work I have had several tell me is everything you say joes is and another gentleman's name was thrown into the mix this evening.. Cally Morris. This is a once in a lifetime bird and weighing all my options but am not interested in using Joe Segler after that conversation I had with him today. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

2 years is a very long time to wait.. appreciate the heads up there.. I didn't ask what his turn time was. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

Larry Fitch of Fitch's Taxidermy 10107 N Meridian Rd
49272-9707 - Pleasant Lake (Jackson) 517-769-3415
[/COLOR] 
I had him do my bearded hen in the pic in my sig. Very pleasant man to deal with and his wife also. He uses the head of your turkey. It was a 1 yr. turn around. I think it was $600 maybe 5 years ago (I'll check details and re-post if you need). I gave him an extra 50 and he tried to refuse it saying his prices were fair for everyone and he did not expect a tip. BTW he is also a turkey hunter and likes to talk turkey. 

I can get some close up pics of some details of the mount if you would like, let me know.

Jim


----------



## jml2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I had Charlie Fanta mount a turkey for me maybe 8 years ago. I looked at a bunch of different taxidermists and he was by far the best. Still looks great today.

I don't remember exactly how long it took to get my bird back but I know it was over a year. That being said, I would have him do it again. Worth the wait in my opinion.

Congrats on your son's turkey.

I took my 7 year old daughter out this year and when 3 toms came into our decoy she decided she didn't want to shoot one.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Dan, 

I don't know if Lenawee is too far for you, but if not give me a call and I can give you a rundown on who I use. Just getting back from Ohio today so anytime after 7PM tonight or tommorrow is good. 

That sucker is going to look great mounted!


----------



## ant1901 (May 12, 2007)

Dan, I used joe segler for my walleye mount this year and seen his turkeys and many sucks he has there... He does do awesome work that's to bad he gave you that impression because he was nothing but nice an very informative when talking to him... Either way that's a hell of a bird you have so make sure your confident with whomever u choose


----------



## ant1901 (May 12, 2007)

Ducks* damn auto correct


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

I had Charlie fanta mount a duck for me. It turned out great and worth the wait. After seeing some of his other mounts I wouldn't hesitate to have him do a turkey.


----------



## Rasdale (Mar 1, 2000)

I just got my turkey back from Jenkins Taxidermy Studio, in Sheridan, MI. $535.00
http://www.jenkinstaxidermy.com/


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Another Jenkin's bird .....


----------

